# Who feeds half raw hafl dry??



## LMH (Jan 2, 2008)

I was wondering how do you know how much raw to feed? I feed twice a day. If i was feeding all raw it would be about 3 lbs, so does that mean if I feed half raw then I would give him 1-1 and a half pounds of raw and then split the amount of dry for is second feeding? And also what kind of meat do you feed? Is beef rib backs considered a meal? I do have books on this subject I just want to see how it works for people really doing it.


----------



## lady_bug0212 (Apr 5, 2008)

I've read that feending them together is bad. would you be feeding them together at the same meal or at diffirent meals? ie, in the morning raw and at night kibble. 

In the same meal together the dry will slow down the digestion of the raw and your pet can become sick w/ salmonila (sp) and/or e.coli. I don't know about diff meals but same day.


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

I do about 3/4 raw and 1/4 grain free-biocoated raw kibble. Naturesvariety.com has a "what to feed" tool on their website which gives you a good guestiment of what to feed. About 10 minutes after I feed my dog the raw I give him the kibble I have never had a problem and he is going to be two....(I do feed NV patties and their instict kibble) Dog is doing extremely well


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

I only use a tiny bit of kibble- we are talking 1/4 cup for 100 pound dogs and that is mostly to soak up the raw egg, as well if I had to put them on kibble their stomach is use to it. However- feeding raw, which digests quicker where as kibble digests slower, you have to be very careful. If that bone matter stays in the gut too long ( slowed down because of the kibble digestion) you could end up with a blockage.


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

borzoimom said:


> I only use a tiny bit of kibble- we are talking 1/4 cup for 100 pound dogs and that is mostly to soak up the raw egg, as well if I had to put them on kibble their stomach is use to it. However- feeding raw, which digests quicker where as kibble digests slower, you have to be very careful. If that bone matter stays in the gut too long ( slowed down because of the kibble digestion) you could end up with a blockage.


Thanks for the info borzoimom--let me ask you---if the bone is grounded along with the meat into a patty do you still have to worry abut the bone matter?


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

Ginny01OT said:


> Thanks for the info borzoimom--let me ask you---if the bone is grounded along with the meat into a patty do you still have to worry abut the bone matter?


 If the bone is ground up, no- not usually. The problem occurs that the calcium and phosphorus in the bone dries up, and that is the source of the problem. It can become no different than eating too much rawhyde if not allowed to digest. Sort of like if you feel a raw chicken bone- you can bend it, verses a cooked one that is rigid- same principle. 
When zubin was young and I was having to mix, I ground everything up. The best I have read is that kibble should be no more than 1/4 of the diet in one feeding at one time. I know a few that do raw pm and kibble am- but you are talking about 10 hours between feedings. Just like we do a mild fast when we change over, the principle is the same. 
If you wish to pm me what you are feeding I could take a look at it.. no problem..


----------



## Motebi (Apr 8, 2008)

Hi there,

it's not a good idea to feed raw and kibble together as mentioned above. I feed raw and mix it with some grain free "Honest Kitchen". The dogs love it and they look fabulous.  
Another good source to buy meat: http://www.hare-today.com/


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

borzoimom said:


> If the bone is ground up, no- not usually. The problem occurs that the calcium and phosphorus in the bone dries up, and that is the source of the problem. It can become no different than eating too much rawhyde if not allowed to digest. Sort of like if you feel a raw chicken bone- you can bend it, verses a cooked one that is rigid- same principle.
> When zubin was young and I was having to mix, I ground everything up. The best I have read is that kibble should be no more than 1/4 of the diet in one feeding at one time. I know a few that do raw pm and kibble am- but you are talking about 10 hours between feedings. Just like we do a mild fast when we change over, the principle is the same.
> If you wish to pm me what you are feeding I could take a look at it.. no problem..


Riley is a 60 lb standard poodle who is just about two years old with a moderate activity level. He gets four ounces of a Nature's Variety Raw patty mixed with tripe in the am (either venison, lamb, rabbit, chicken or beef) followed by Nature's Variesty Instinct grain free rabbit meal or turkey/duck meal kibble. (I alternate that as well). The following is repeated in the evening. The tripe I use is Tripett New Zealand Green Lamb Tripe with menhaden fish oil, chondroitin and glucosamine--about three ounces.

Snacks consist of Innova Evo grain free treats, raw meaty bones or bully sticks--if I make a nice roast beef, turkey or steak, I give him some pieces--as is, not gravy or potatoes, etc. added He seems to be doing real well--I am pleased.

www.naturesvariety.com
www.tripett.com


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

That looks good to me Ginny.. Good combination. Nice choice!


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

Thanks borzoimom I know you are the expert in this area and I am happy to have your input--thanks again!!  

I need to post some new pix of him, he was a slow grower (the way he should be) and he has filled out very nicely now.y I would say at about two now he is probably 95-98% full grown.


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

If you gently grab him at the top of the shoulder blades, if he is not done growing that skin will be loose when you " lift" it in your breed. If you can lift more than a inch up, he is not done growing.. lol.. ( if you do not know what I mean- let me know and I will take a picture.)


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

borzoimom said:


> If you gently grab him at the top of the shoulder blades, if he is not done growing that skin will be loose when you " lift" it in your breed. If you can lift more than a inch up, he is not done growing.. lol.. ( if you do not know what I mean- let me know and I will take a picture.)



ah oh, there is give, I am getting loose skin, about an inch or so............his mom was bigger than his dad...

( I would get another standard but I don't think I would have enough room in the car when we travel to PA unless we put my husband on the roof rack--lol--just kididing


----------



## LMH (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. 
Borzoi-About that should blade thing, does it work for mastiffs too?
I was thinking of feeding kibble in the am-before 6:30 and raw at night around 6 which would be almost 12 hours. I know kibble can take up to 16 hours to digest depending on quality. So I figure with a quality dog food he should have digested most of it. And raw only takes 4-5 hours to digest. So hopefully that would cut the chances of kibble and raw mixing in the gut. 

I will check out NV website to get a general idea of how much raw to feed.Also I don't know what kind of meaty bones to feed. I give beef rib backs but other than that I don't know what beef pieces that still have the bones on would be good. I would give stew pieces I guess. I'm not giving any chicken cuz it makes him sick.


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

LMH--

So CA has a great raw feeding co-op called So Cal BARF. They don't deliver to our area any more but last year I used them a bit and the prices were very reasonable.


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

I do not give beef bones. I have not found them to be as digestable as chicken bones are. As far as the skin at the shoulder blade, no it is not a total guide with a mastiff. Mastiff has more of a loose skin around the neck area. 
If you give me his age, list any health situations you would like to see corrected ( like dry skin etc) and his weight, I could give you an idea what to feed as far as quanity etc..


----------



## LMH (Jan 2, 2008)

briteday said:


> LMH--
> 
> So CA has a great raw feeding co-op called So Cal BARF. They don't deliver to our area any more but last year I used them a bit and the prices were very reasonable.


Thank you, I will look them up and see where else they are located. What do you feed?



borzoimom said:


> I do not give beef bones. I have not found them to be as digestable as chicken bones are. As far as the skin at the shoulder blade, no it is not a total guide with a mastiff. Mastiff has more of a loose skin around the neck area.
> If you give me his age, list any health situations you would like to see corrected ( like dry skin etc) and his weight, I could give you an idea what to feed as far as quanity etc..


Thanks, I pm'd you with some info.


----------

